# Piper crocatum problem



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I've had this P. crocatum for a little while now (2 months). I put it in this 20 vert, and it was fine until I re arranged the plants in the tank. Now it has these black spots appearing on the leaves, which quickly spread to the entire leaf and the whole leaf will just fall off the plant. 

I've lost maybe a third/half of the plants leaves due to this. 

Could it be due to too much moisture? Too little? Root problems...is it possible the plant got stressed when I moved it? It's planted in the ground right now, so maybe there is an issue of too much/too little moisture? 

Here is how it starts:
 
Here is how it finishes:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've not had the chance to grow this species yet but from what I understand, its very difficult. From what I've seen, it seems to like humidity and decent light but does not want to be soaked. Maybe when you moved the plants around, it became stressed and is dropping leaves. I would just leave it alone and see if it makes a turn around. If the stem looks good, then it might just be adjusting.

Maybe Harry will chime in. He has experience with this plant.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> I've not had the chance to grow this species yet but from what I understand, its very difficult. From what I've seen, it seems to like humidity and decent light but does not want to be soaked. Maybe when you moved the plants around, it became stressed and is dropping leaves. I would just leave it alone and see if it makes a turn around. If the stem looks good, then it might just be adjusting.
> 
> Maybe Harry will chime in. He has experience with this plant.


Thanks for the information. I'll leave it alone for now, and hopefully it recovers. Hopefully it makes it, one of my favorite plants in that tank.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This species is not difficult if you find the right spot. It likes lots of humidity but does not like to stay damp constantly. It can grow in very dim light. I suspect that you have a root problem and that is you leave it alone it will most likely die in it's current location. This plant is VERY hard to root and therefore is expensive.
Good luck!


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey Raymond,
I recently had the some problem. I moved few of my plants around in a 10G vert and most of the plnats just wilted away. I to have been wondering what has been going on.


----------

